# cheese-wire-thin strands  (fishing)



## Taldea

¡Buenas tardes a tod@s!:

la traducción del texto sobre pesca no me da tregua... Por favor, necesito vuestra ayuda para traducir una expresión que no sé ni por donde coger, la que figura en el asunto. Os pongo en situación: están pescando un tiburón y el sedal se está deshilachando por algunas partes, así que han decidido que en cuanto recojan suficiente hilo agarrarán el extremo donde es doble (la parte final del sedal, cerca ya del anzuelo) y tirarán con las manos para sacar al pez. 
Copio el texto, habla el pescador: 'I back away from the side as gloved hands pull on thick mono and then the final six feet of wire: two cheese-wire-thin strands loosely twined'.
Copio mi traducción: 
'Me eché a un lado mientras unas manos con guantes tiraban del grueso monofilamento y de los últimos seis pies de cable: dos finas hebras de cable enrolladas con holgura/holgadamente' 

¿Qué os parece? Cualquier sugerencia -sobre cualquier parte de la traducción- será bienvenida. Pero esos 'two cheese-wire.thin strands' me han dejado KO

MUCHAS GRACIAS de antemano. SALUDOS a tod@s!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Se refiere al alambre usado para cortar queso. Tal vez "... dos trozos de alambre, (tan) finos/delgados como el que se usa para cortar queso, levemente entrelazados".


----------



## Taldea

Muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber!! ¿Y quien narices corta el queso con un alambre? En fin, sabiendo lo que gracias a ti sé, creo que será mejor que omita lo del queso porque en España no tiene ningún sentido, ¿no te parece? ¿Lo dejaría en algo así como 'dos finísimos trozos de alambre levemente entrelazados'?
¿Qué te parece?
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Taldea

Bien mirado, Sprachliebhaber... en España también se corta el quedo con el filamento de un alambre, lo acabo de comprobar. Claro está que no es una práctica común en los hogares normales, es algo más de expertos en el tema: ¿será así también en UK o USA?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

No tengo idea del UK, pero aquí hay cortadores domésticos que incluyen un alambre con una pequeña tabla de madera, tipo cortapapel.

En cuanto a la traducción, sugiero finos en vez de finísimos. Su diametro es comparable a el de un sedal monofilamento para 50 lb (unos 0,6 mm).


----------



## Taldea

Supongo que también, Sprachliebhaber, porque el autor del libro es británico, ya sabes.
Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia, tan bien fundamentada como siempre: ¡y además haces la comparativa con el monofilamento!
Por supuesto, pondré 'finos'
MUCHAS GRACIAS! SALUDOS, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Taldea

Bueno, bien pensado, que el autor sea británico no implica que el alambre sea la herramienta de uso común para cortar el queso: podría suceder como en España y podría ser que el autor incluyera una referencia algo 'sibarita', jejejeje. En todo caso, lo dejaré como hemos dicho.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Por mi zona el corta queso de alambre es algo muy común, en particular para los quesos blandos... pero si en España no lo utilizan y la traducción es para ese país, es razonable omitirlo.


----------



## Taldea

Eso creo yo, Hakuna. No es que el alambre no se use, pero no es de uso generalizado en los hogares, seguramente porque en España se consume mucho queso curado o muy curado y esos se ríen del alambre. Ni siquiera en los anuncios de TV de quesos blandos aparece el alambre... Sí lo usan los muy queseros, los entendidos, pero no la abuela ni la madre ni una misma haciéndose el bocadillo...
Gracias!!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Pues... ¿y cómo harán para cortar la _muzzarella_ o el _cuartirolo_ de la _pizza_? jajaja


----------



## Taldea

Pues fíjate que mi cuñada es italiana y jamas la he visto con un alambre en la mano! 
Es en serio, ¿eh, Hakuna?


----------

